
AlexNet hallucination quiz: can you find which image matches the stated class? - stared
http://www.robots.ox.ac.uk/~vgg/research/deepquiz/
======
stared
Some context on image classifier trained on ImageNet dataset here:
[https://github.com/stared/thinking-in-tensors-writing-in-
pyt...](https://github.com/stared/thinking-in-tensors-writing-in-
pytorch/blob/master/extra/Using%20an%20ImageNet-pretrained%20model.ipynb) (a
Jupyter/Colab notebook, so you can use various networks, including AlexNet).

Such hallucinations are related to [https://distill.pub/2017/feature-
visualization/](https://distill.pub/2017/feature-visualization/) (also with
Colab code how to create such).

------
ksaj
Who is the intended audience? Some of them appeared to be westernized Japanese
words, so even after seeing which ones were the right answer, I still don't
know what those ones were.

Other than that, it is kinda cool searching through the distortions.

~~~
fluxem
It's a reverse captcha. Only robots can answer all images with ease, while
humans will have difficulties.

~~~
colordrops
I didn't have any problem at all. Couldn't find one I didnt get on the first
try. I fail maybe 30% of captchas haha.

~~~
wicz
U, Robot.

------
trehalose
I was 9 for 9, then I got asked to select a "palace". I didn't really know how
to visualize one, but there was a picture reminiscent of a an clearly very
ornate chair in a room, which I figured could be a palace interior. I broke my
streak choosing that chair :(

------
im3w1l
Got most of them right when I allowed myself search for pictures of the word
to know what I was looking for.

------
travbrack
This is actually a really fun game

